# does your pigeon trust you?



## bigfeather (Aug 31, 2003)

I am a pigeon lover and have started keeping pigeons for the last few days.my problem is that the pigeon doesn't trust me.it fears me and never comes near me.
HOW DO I GAIN MY PIGEON'S TRUST?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hello,
it takes a long time for pigeons to trust humans.I have a few ferals which still don't trust me after 2 years.But with lots of kindness,love and care they will learn.Have patience and it will pay off.Pigeons make wonderful pets but it takes time till they learn to trust you.
Good luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com,

As Reti said it takes time to gain their trust. With time they will get used to you and become calm. Spend a lot of time with them, and with every meal, feed them from your hand. Don't make any sudden moves around them, and speak to them with a soft gentle voice. They do listen and watch your every move. Are these grown ups or young birds? Treesa


----------



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

It takes a while to get them to trust you, my "feral" pigeons which i have fed for a long time reckognize me and eat from my hand.

So after a while they should get used to you.

------------------
Little steps are often the hardest to take. We are too used to making leaps in the face of adversity, that a simple skip is so hard to do. We should all learn to walk soft, walk small, see the world around us rather than zoom by it.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The above suggestions are all good. I must add that pigeons, like people, have different personalities. Some are just more friendly and trusting than others. There are a few in my loft that were simply born rather unfriendly. They are tame enough because they've always lived here, but they don't like being handled. Others are born with sunny, friendly dispositions and fly to me when I call them.

Your friendliest pigeons will be babies you've raised. Start feeding them treats (mine love safflower seed) when they are old enough to eat a little on their own, and they will usually become very friendly.


----------



## bigfeather (Aug 31, 2003)

hey all you guys,
Thank you all for giving these suggestions.I will start feeding my pigeons from my hand from today onwards.
Rock dove,you are right about taking the small steps.

Bharath


----------



## animal lover (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi,
I too, feed feral pigeons and most of them eat from my hand. It has taken anywhere from a year to several weeks to get them to do this, but some are still shy. I even have one little guy who insists on trying to get into my home. He stands at my door and peaks his head in and I have to shoo him away, as I have other birds indoors that I would prefer to keep seperate from the outdoor ones, because of the possibility of any diseases that they may carry. Some of them now even sit on my lap when I'm on my patio. With time, they will learn to trust you. Pigeons are wonderful birds. It's a shame more people are not aware of this. They really are beautiful creatures. Good luck.
Animal Lover


----------



## Gary777 (Aug 25, 2003)

hi!

I have been feeding pigeons at the beach now for a few weeks. There are many that will fly on my hand, arm, or lap without a second thought, (especially when they are with there friends, they seem extra brave, and I think that maybe a key point) but there are also several pigeons that won't fly on me. But it does seem to help when their buddies are there.

Also,...try popcorn! (pan cooked in olive oil, no butter no salt and break it in smaller bits) I get nearly attacked when I break that stuff out! 

Also, patience is in order. Try and get them first to take food from your hand.

How many little pijjies do you have?

[This message has been edited by Gary777 (edited September 04, 2003).]


----------

